# Pigeon Feed custom mix



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi.

Say, I'm trying to create a custom feed mix for my Indian Fantails. I find that they are rather picky regarding their eating. For example, virtually every pigeon feed I buy has dried field peas ... my birds won't touch them ... not a one! So, having peas in the mix becomes rather meaningless.

They love canola seed. And, as I understand it's an oil-seed, I'm told it's good for them, as well. They also seem to like mullet ... white and red ... but, I'm not sure what particular health value these have.

They'll eat crushed corn some. But, again, I hear too much of this stuff is not good for them. Some but not lots.

So, here's my issues ... I want to custom blend a feed that they will eat AND that is good for them ... and, with little to no waste in the end. Any ideas or formulae. Store bought stuff just isn't doing it.

By the way, I do already give them pigeon pellets as a supplement.

So,... help! Ideas?

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hello Michael,
How do you feed your birds?, availing them with feed all the time or you feed them twice daily?

When I introduce some new sort of grains to my birds,they also don't eat them readily. But I let those grains stay in the feeders so that pigeons can see them,get familiar with them and develop a liking for them. Give them peas when they are hungry in the evening.

A pigeon feedmix should have proper proportions of protein,carbs,fats and fibre...
If they don't eat certain grains then supplement them with those ones that they like considering that the proportions of the feeds' components stays proper. Many grains can be added to suit proper proportions, the ideal feed should have.
Cereal grains12%,oil bearing seeds 15%,barley 30-40%,yellow corn5-8%,pearl millet10%,sorgham10%,wheat10% are some of the pigeons' all time favorite grains which they should have in custom feeds all year around. Apart from them, many types of grains/seeds can be added/deducted to suit pigeons' taste and needs


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi brocky.

I feed twice daily. Sometimes only once daily; but, mostly twice daily.

Thanks for the information. I will print this and give it to my feed provider. I will then work at building a mix for them. BTW, must they have those peas in the mix; is there is substitute? They just won't eat them?

Also, I've heard different things about giving them cracked corn v. whole corn? Something to do with the cracked corn will/may scratch their throats and can damage. Thoughts?

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Usually the problem of birds getting picky or problem of leftovers occurs when we offer birds more feed than they need. Best option is to give the birds the required amounts of feed that they eat in one go. Or not adding more feed until birds finish their feed that remains in the feeders.

I think birds should be encouraged to eat green field peas by giving them peas when they are hungry but ofcourse we can't tell them to eat them.
Peas are added to feed mainly for protein that promotes cell growth and muscles. Peas can be successfully substituted with legumes,beans and lentils like soybean,black,green lentils etc to give birds required protein content.

I give my birds cracked yellow corn which is more easily digested by birds as compared to whole corn. But cracked corn should be stored in a covered container so that they don't loose nutrition. Pigeons eat so many sharp things in grit like granite chips, marble chips, calcium rocks, chicken egg shells etc means so many sharpe edged things but they seem to be fine. So cracked corn don't pose any problems for them.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

I agree with Brocky. When I see mine leave certain types of seed in the feeder it is usually a sign I overfed. They will get full on the seeds they like best, but that does not mean it is good for them not to have a proper mixture of the other. I also use crack corn at times, with no problems. I use peanuts, 1 at a time, when I am training, it is like candy for them.


----------



## mohammadredwan (Jan 14, 2014)

how much food one Pigeon daily need? 
to
checkmate


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

1 ounce per day minimum, which I believe is 1 1/2 tablespoons. I give mine 2 ounces per day. It is according to stress and size. You have to adjust from race mode to loft mode if you have racers.


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*peanuts*

I have homers in MN and fantails in TX where I go for the colder months.
My MN pigeons love unsalted peanuts. They come to me when I call out peanuts.
My TX birds will Not eat peanuts. They respond for sunflower seeds.
I have feed available for them all the time. I have let them eat until only broken up peanuts are all that is left. They just don't eat like if peanuts are not food. ??????????

I don't know why. That is just the way it is.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Peanuts are not healthy for pigeons. You may give peanuts as a snack but you cannot let them eat peanuts as their main diet.
Hunger will be the motivator for your pigeons,WhiteDove. Pigeons have innate sensibility of what's edible. Don't feed them peanuts anymore,give them pigeon feedmix when they're hungry, they will eat what comes their way. But I don't mean to say Starve your birds. Don't give them peanuts to eat in the morning. Keep feedmix in the feeders in front of them. Then come back late in the evening to see if they have eaten. If they didn't eat then give them just enough peanuts to last for the night or maybe a little less. I'm sure your pigeons will eat feedmix next day. Pigeons like pearl millet,wheat a lot. Try to introduce those grains first which they like. I can recall, my pigeons didn't eat sorgham at first. I gave them sorgham in the morning,they didn't touch it. I seen them nibbling on it on day2 but they didn't eat it. So I removed it back,and also removed grit. In evening when I showed up they were extremely hungry. I spilled sorgahm, as now they were familiar with it, ate it like crazy. Now they eat it and say yum yum
But when doing this hunger experiment,make sure your pigeons are healthy unless hunger can make them ill.
How many pigeons do you have?
Are you giving them grit also?
Funny thing is that my pigeons don't even touch peanuts but are lentils and corn crazy. But your pigeons love peanuts! Oh Michael's birds hate green peas when someone said the other day, peas are what his pigeons like, what's up with the pigeons,eh? ;p


----------



## mohammadredwan (Jan 14, 2014)

thank's



Pigeon jim


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> Peanuts are not healthy for pigeons. You may give peanuts as a snack but you cannot let them eat peanuts as their main diet.
> Hunger will be the motivator for your pigeons,WhiteDove. Pigeons have innate sensibility of what's edible. Don't feed them peanuts anymore,give them pigeon feedmix when they're hungry, they will eat what comes their way. But I don't mean to say Starve your birds. Don't give them peanuts to eat in the morning. Keep feedmix in the feeders in front of them. Then come back late in the evening to see if they have eaten. If they didn't eat then give them just enough peanuts to last for the night or maybe a little less. I'm sure your pigeons will eat feedmix next day. Pigeons like pearl millet,wheat a lot. Try to introduce those grains first which they like. I can recall, my pigeons didn't eat sorgham at first. I gave them sorgham in the morning,they didn't touch it. I seen them nibbling on it on day2 but they didn't eat it. So I removed it back,and also removed grit. In evening when I showed up they were extremely hungry. I spilled sorgahm, as now they were familiar with it, ate it like crazy. Now they eat it and say yum yum
> But when doing this hunger experiment,make sure your pigeons are healthy unless hunger can make them ill.
> How many pigeons do you have?
> ...


Even in the same loft they have such different favorites. My two largest males couldn't be more different. One loves the small seeds like millet and buckwheat, Hates split peas and lentils. The other goes straight for the peas, corn and anything chunky


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Lisa, you just described guys in general!! Hee!!


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't feed them peanuts as their main diet. I feed a commercial 16% pigeon mix and just use peanuts as a treat to get them to come to me etc. That is for the MN, 13 homer, pigeons.
I have only one pair of English Garden Fantails, in TX. They get feed a 16% laying pellets for chickens. That is what they are used to from where I got them. I use sunflower seeds to train them. I have tried to hand feed them peanuts and have added a few to their pellets but they will not eat them.
I give them all the feed they want all the time as I want them to lay eggs
and give me a few more pigeons. If I short them on feed I suspect no eggs. At least that is how chickens do it. 

Comments welcome 



QUOTE=brocky bieber;774014]Peanuts are not healthy for pigeons. You may give peanuts as a snack but you cannot let them eat peanuts as their main diet.
Hunger will be the motivator for your pigeons,WhiteDove. Pigeons have innate sensibility of what's edible. Don't feed them peanuts anymore,give them pigeon feedmix when they're hungry, they will eat what comes their way. But I don't mean to say Starve your birds. Don't give them peanuts to eat in the morning. Keep feedmix in the feeders in front of them. Then come back late in the evening to see if they have eaten. If they didn't eat then give them just enough peanuts to last for the night or maybe a little less. I'm sure your pigeons will eat feedmix next day. Pigeons like pearl millet,wheat a lot. Try to introduce those grains first which they like. I can recall, my pigeons didn't eat sorgham at first. I gave them sorgham in the morning,they didn't touch it. I seen them nibbling on it on day2 but they didn't eat it. So I removed it back,and also removed grit. In evening when I showed up they were extremely hungry. I spilled sorgahm, as now they were familiar with it, ate it like crazy. Now they eat it and say yum yum
But when doing this hunger experiment,make sure your pigeons are healthy unless hunger can make them ill.
How many pigeons do you have?
Are you giving them grit also?
Funny thing is that my pigeons don't even touch peanuts but are lentils and corn crazy. But your pigeons love peanuts! Oh Michael's birds hate green peas when someone said the other day, peas are what his pigeons like, what's up with the pigeons,eh? ;p[/QUOTE]


----------



## njhntr (Jun 5, 2012)

*Frill backs feed*

Whats the best feed for Frill backs? As I have racing homers now and getting Frill backs very soon.
I feed Browns Developerment now with now problems.
And can I keep Frill backs in same loft as homers?


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Everybody.

All this information is super. I've started experimenting with feed types by buying individual components; then watching closely their preferences; always, however, mindful that they require certain dietary inputs. This is working; I'm finding preferences. It's all quite interesting.

With a bit of luck, I'll be able to create a mix that is both healthly and without much waste.

BTW, a question ... I supplement their feed with pigeon pellets from my local feed supply outlet. Is it 'ok' to feed my birds using only these pellets? These pigeon pellets are suppose to contain the proper nutritional requirements for pigeons. I don't plan on this approach; but, I am just wondering if this is an option. Please advise.

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Do any of you know if racing pigeons will eat mustard seeds? I have a friend who gave me eight 50 pound bags and apparently in India the pigeons love them. I was wondering what they would be good for? protein, fat, carbs, etc?


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

You will probably get a few different answers. If you are racing, I would say no! As a pet, I suppose so. They require more water on pellets. My opinion, and it is just my opinion, if your birds do not eat all there food, or are picky about what seeds they eat, *you* are overfeeding!!! My advice would be to feed a mix that is made by a reputable company. You can give pellets and treats occasionally for a change, but I feel the seeds your birds are ignoring are still needed in there diet. If they leave seeds, give a little less everyday till you get your loft under control.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Revolution Lofts said:


> Do any of you know if racing pigeons will eat mustard seeds? I have a friend who gave me eight 50 pound bags and apparently in India the pigeons love them. I was wondering what they would be good for? protein, fat, carbs, etc?


Oil and protein, and I would not feed everyday, just like any one seed. There needs to be a balance. My kids would eat candy all day, if I did not make them eat vegy's also....


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Revolution Lofts;. said:


> Do any of you know if racing pigeons will eat mustard seeds? I have a friend who gave me eight 50 pound bags and apparently in India the pigeons love them. I was wondering what they would be good for? protein, fat, carbs, etc?


Hello Gurbir,
Mustard seeds are an important part of my pigeon's feed mix. Its comprises 10% of my feed mix, you can add more of it when training/racing birds. Mustard seeds have anti bacterial and nutitional values that help pigeons to stay fit and healthy. I've been using them for years so they will be my recommendation too.


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

Say, are mustard seeds good only for racers? I have Indian Fantails. If it's good for these, I'll get some for my custom mix then.

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Checkmate said:


> Hi Everybody.
> 
> With a bit of luck, I'll be able to create a mix that is both healthly and without much waste.
> 
> ...


Hello. I think it is good to feed pellets only: i have tried it with breeders, has vitamins and minerals, no picking or wasting feed, can be free fed, no chance of them eating leftover- spoiled/moldy seeds. I think an 18% grower pellet or crumbles would be good for breeders also: it is a little powdery but if hungry- will eat those too. A friends pigeons like this poultry food so, i add it with fresh herbs like greens and they finish it all. Amazing. 
Who makes your pellets? Thanks.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Checkmate said:


> Say, are mustard seeds good only for racers? I have Indian Fantails. If it's good for these, I'll get some for my custom mix then.


Yes they can be safely fed to all pigeon breeds and slowly you'll find the effect of mustard seeds on your pigeons by feeding them regularly for 15-20days.



Checkmate said:


> BTW, a question ... I supplement their feed with pigeon pellets from my local feed supply outlet. Is it 'ok' to feed my birds using only these pellets? These pigeon pellets are suppose to contain the proper nutritional requirements for pigeons. I don't plan on this approach; but, I am just wondering if this is an option. Please advise.


Many people use pigeon pellets for their breeders. They contain proper nutrition and also those seeds which pigeons don't eat. They can also solve the problem of birds getting picky and depriving themselves of proper nutrition.


----------



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

My wife's Indian Fantails are picky too. I make them eat the peas. If they are not cleaning up their feed, you are overfeeding. With that said, the weather here has been very cold. When it is like this I give them all they will eat regardless if they eat it all or not.


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

HI Hamlet.

My supplier is Otter Co-op here in the Vancouver area. Not sure who the actual producer is; but, I know that my birds like them.

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Napa.

Whole field peas have never been a favourite for these guys. Whilst trying out different grains; I found they like dried split peas ... both green and yellow. I'm thinking the size of the whole pea may be something. I don't really know for sure though. But, they will eat the split peas; not the whole peas. AND, they really don't care for lentils, as well. Go figure!

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*peanuts.*

After a month plus, my pigeons started eating crushed peanuts as a snack from my hand. Previously they only took sunflower seeds from me. Now after 2 days of eating peanuts they pick out the peanuts among the sunflower seeds from my hand. These pigeons are worse then 2 yr old kids.
I can't figure either one out.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

HeHe.
You can give them both separately by giving sunflower first and peanuts later.


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

Canola seed should be fed in small amounts. The pellets you are using are a good source for protein. Popcorn, white milo, safflower, hard red wheat, rice, vetch are good for putting together a base mix.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Checkmate said:


> Hi Everybody.
> 
> All this information is super. I've started experimenting with feed types by buying individual components; then watching closely their preferences; always, however, mindful that they require certain dietary inputs. This is working; I'm finding preferences. It's all quite interesting.
> 
> ...


hello michael, the feeding can be as complicated as one wants to make it or as simple as one wants to make it. Iam one of the ones who wants simple, so what I do is buy a good mix and put down what I think the pigeons will eat in a days time..to get that amount you have to guesstimate at first and then if the feeders only have a few seeds and legumes rolling around in there at dusk then the feeding is right. This way you don't over feed and train the birds to become spoiled and just shovel seeds aside to find their favorites, with not over feeding you are forcing them to eat what is there but it can only be done if you give the right amount. Another plus with this is that there should not be any feed left overnight as mice and rats will be attracted to it.


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone.

Just an update on my endeavour for a custom mix for my flock. With the super advice I've been getting here, as well as a few others, I've been experimenting some.

So, here is my current mix:

3 parts yellow millet
3 parts red millet
1 part cracked corn
2 parts whole wheat
1 part yellow split pea
1 part canola
2 parts whole barley

I've learnt that they don't like 'green' split pea; they love 'yellow' split pea; and, won't eat whole dried peas at all.
I've learnt that they don't like whole barley; they'll eat this, but very last and if there simply is no other option.

I also, supplement their feed with pigeon pellets ... 18%.

I plan to find a replacement for the whole barley.... not sure what to try ... any ideas? They love the whole barley ... human version, but not animal version.

So there you go. After reviewing the above, does anybody see anything particularly missing ... health-wise?

Cheers.
Michael.

BTW, there is seldom any left-overs. And, virtually zero waste!


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

I've been feeding pigeon pellets to my breeders for a long time 24/7 I add whole corn in winter in a separate container & let them decide what they need . Depends on what pellets you get I like the fact that EVERY BIRD gets the same feed & nobody pigs out on it . I also substitute turkey grower pellets if pigeon gets to pricey . I have raised fancies including pouters on pellets . Now raising performing rollers on it & use wheat or milo on my kit birds & a small portion of pellets per day for added Vit. Etc


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi everybody.

Quick question ... I'm introducing a bit of pearl barley to my flock's feed.... is this ok? I've been doing some reading and I'm getting all kinds of differing views ... from it's damages their livers to it makes them great flyers (though I have Indian fantails ... I don't race).

The amount at this time is only a trace amount ... they really like it. They don't like the whole barley still in the husk; they'll eat if there is nothing else to eat.

So, any thoughts? Am I endangering my birds?

Cheers.
Michael,


----------

